# Screw Circle K



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/local_news/pensacola/sales-clerk-fights-back-gets-fired

Cliff notes: Clerk who is about to die, fights three robbers unarmed and gets fired for saving his butt.

I'm never shopping at Circle K again due to it's dangerous policy that wants you DEAD.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's the regional managers office information. 

Gulf Coast Region (http://www.circlekgulfcoast.com)
25 West Cedar Street Suite 100
Pensacola, FL 32502
Ph: (850) 454-1070
Region covers: FL Panhandle area, LA, AL, AR, MS, TN


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

If you put a gun in my face and someone is yelling "shoot him", I'm going to do everything in my power to change the outcome of the situation to benefit me. 
It's not right to fire the guy but, it may be better for the guy not to be there in case someone would come back for revenge. What happened to the robber?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats pretty crappy to say the least. Id be tempted to file a suit.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

every thing in a circle k is more expensive then anyother gas station. A can of dip there is a dollar and some change more than other gas stations and alot of the clercks that work there act like they dont know why they are there and cant wait to go home.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd love to have a few words with that manager. What a tool. Yeah I never had much reason to use Circle K but now I'll purposely avoid them. Just another example of what's wrong with this country, a company takes away a man's right to defend himself, that's crap.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

'Henderson said Circle K's policy states clerks are not to provoke, chase or engage a robber'....BS!! I wonder if their corporate office was under attack, would management follow the ' please be murdered quietly policy' .....bring on the zombies, I'm so sick of crap like this....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I keep trying to call the number but cant get anyone, does anyone know how to get ahold of the regional manager?


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

I have emailed the regional office. I told them I disagreed with their decision and until it was changed, no more business from me.:thumbdown:


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

He'll probably get better job and salary after this article anyway!


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Gulf Coast Region (http://www.circlekgulfcoast.com)
25 West Cedar Street Suite 100
Pensacola, FL 32502
Ph: (850) 454-1070
Region covers: FL Panhandle area, LA, AL, AR, MS, TN 

Here's a link to email the corporate office....
http://circlek.com/CircleK/ContactUs.htm

Link to Board of Directors.....hope y'all know Japanese 

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/people/board.asp?ticker=CLKSF:US


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

*I can't..*

support them after this! I just emailed the corporate office to let them know we will not patronize any Circle k, and also will spread the WALA news story!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

This is a travesty - he was saving his own life, not trying to protect Circle K's money. It will work out the best for him, I'm sure - as I wouldn't want to work somewhere that would rather I be killed instead of survive!

Maybe Tom Thumb or a real grocery store will hire Mr. Henderson. I'd give him a job if I could!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

scubapro said:


> This is a travesty - he was saving his own life, not trying to protect Circle K's money. It will work out the best for him, I'm sure - as I wouldn't want to work somewhere that would rather I be killed instead of survive!
> 
> Maybe Tom Thumb or a real grocery store will hire Mr. Henderson. I'd give him a job if I could!


+1 hope some one that cares more for their employees reads the story and offers him a job. And I hope he goes after that sorry azz circle K store. Then maybe they will change that retarded policy.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Another part of the story...

These were some bad folks -- glad that they were caught!

http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/local_news/pensacola/cashier-struggled-with-robber-over-gun


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

just sent circle k an email myself...unbelievable, circle k may just have shot themselves in the foot....now the bad guys know they have the uppe rhand, how stupid is that!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

duchamp6 said:


> just sent circle k an email myself...unbelievable, circle k may just have shot themselves in the foot....now the bad guys know they have the uppe rhand, how stupid is that!


Yes, "give me all the money or your fired."


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

not that I shop there too often......but when in town..... they sure lost any business from me:thumbup:


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

scubapro said:


> Another part of the story...
> 
> These were some bad folks -- glad that they were caught!
> 
> http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/local_news/pensacola/cashier-struggled-with-robber-over-gun


Amazing, guy shoots the trunk and the law went easy on him, yet the clerk gets fired.....I'm no physicist, but to shoot the trunk, wouldn't the car have to be already past you? +1 for the LEO's not busting his chops for defending himself......


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't see how there was any cause for his firing. Yes he went against their human target practice policy but if he had obeyed their policy he would be dead right now. I certainly don't think that Circle K would be doing anything for him or his family if he had died.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Clayjunky said:


> Amazing, guy shoots the trunk and the law went easy on him, yet the clerk gets fired.....I'm no physicist, but to shoot the trunk, wouldn't the car have to be already past you? +1 for the LEO's not busting his chops for defending himself......


Unless the BG was trying to back over the witness while he was trying to get the tag number...:whistling:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

!!A1


----------

